#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Vechtpartijen

## LJ Chris

Valt het jullie ook op? Tegenwoordig op gewone jeugdfuiven meer en meer vechtpartijen..
Vorige zaterdag heb ik in Tongerlo (Belgisch Limburg) licht gedaan, de fuif was stilgelegd door een serieuze vechtpartij.
Citaat uit de krant:
_Burgemeester Gabriëls van Bree verbiedt voorlopig alle fuiven in deelgemeente Tongerlo. Hij nam de beslissing nadat afgelopen weekend een fuif (Belgian Biggest Cocktailparty) in De Bongerd zwaar uit de hand liep door een massale vechtpartij. Schepen Pierre Geuzens: blijkbaar zijn er bendes die er een sport van maken massale vechtpartijen uit te lokken op jeugdfuiven in Tongerlo. Wat ons betreft is de tolerantiegraad bereikt. We gaan met de politie overleggen hoe we dit probleem kunnen aanpakken. Tot nader order worden alle fuiven in Tongerlo opgeschort._
Bron HBvL

Vroeger zag je af en toe een vechtpartij die meestal door tussenkomst van de security snel was opgelost, maar tegenwoordig lijken ze meer op veldslagen.
Wapens, drugs komen meer en meer te pas. Vorige zaterdag waren ze zels met riemen aan het meppen, dit is toch niet meer normaal.
7 Combi's waren er nodig om de gemoederen te bedaren.

Waar gaat dit naartoe? Als je dan denkt hoeveel energie er nodig is om een fuif te laten doorgaan... :Frown:  Stof om over na te denken!

Greetz
Chris

----------


## DidierB

In zaal "Ons Huis" in Zaventem is er ook lange tijd een verbod geweest op fuiven. Het was echter nodig dat een agent z'n oor werd afgesneden tijdens een interventie vooraleer er werd ingezien dat er serieuze problemen waren op deze lokatie.

Sporthal Erps-Kwerps is ook geen lachertje: hier komt het erop aan dat je de truss hoog genoeg takelt zodat de rondvliegende dranghekken je lampen niet raken. Wat wil je als de security het afbolt wanneer het licht aangaat om 3u, wanneer de zaal nog bomvol staat...

Zulke uit de hand lopende gevechten zijn meestal het gevolg van onvoldoende / incompetente security. Zo'n leren jasje dat op een barkruk de hele avond water drinkt maakt niet meteen het verschil op zo'n moment. En ook de versterkte aanwezigheid van politie kan wel eens het verschil maken: denk maar aan het vereiste veiligheidsplan, hierdoor kan je extra patrouilles bekomen op de locatie van je fuif...

De fout ligt meestal bij organisaties die denken: "ach, het loopt allemaal wel los..."


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Staaf

Volgens mij moet je het probleem gaan zoeken bij het toenemend gebruik van drugs. Vroeger liep het gros gewoon volledig weggezopen rond op een fuif.  Nu wordt het kalmerend effect van de alcohol gewoon teniet gedaan door het oppeppend effect van XTC ed.

Feit is wel dat het vrijwel altijd dezelfden zijn waar er problemen mee zijn.   Wat betreft de onvoldoende security; daar heeft het prijskaartje ook waarschijnlijk veel mee te maken.

De aanwezigheid van een aantal politiemensen heeft ook meestal wel een positief effect.  Alhoewel ik onlangs nog een griet van een jaar of 17 beziggezien heb die heftig bezig was gewoon de politiemensen (3 stuks) in elkaar te meppen. Er werd versterking opgeroepen (2 combi's)  Er werden een aantal tie-raps rond armen en benen gedaan en het lieve schaap was ook weer gekalmeerd en kon weggebracht worden.

De kunst is trouwens in te grijpen voor de bom barst, erna is het meestal (zo niet altijd) te laat.

----------


## DJP-BIM

bij ons is dat ook, er staan dan vaak van de hele breede kereltjes bij de ingang/uitgang en er lopen er ook nog 5 door dezaal, zogauw ze ook maar iemand verdenken van iets, drugs, onder de 16 drank en ruziemakers word je er zonder pardon uitgezet dit werkt goed want het laatste feest waren er maar enkele die er uit werden gezet

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Nu wordt het kalmerend effect van de alcohol gewoon teniet gedaan door het oppeppend effect van XTC ed.



Dat is een goeie  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )][V].

Als er een drug is waar je juist niet door gaat vechten, dan is het XTC wel. Ervaring leert, dat het normaliter de alcoholgebruikers zijn, die opeens menen "wat te zijn".

De echte oorzaak zit trouwens gewoon in de persoon zelf, niet in de drugs. Al neemt dat niet weg dat sommigge mensen gewoon niet zouden moeten drinken en/of drugs gebruiken.


Mvg Johan

----------


## movinghead

Ten eerste is er op teveel feesten te weinig toezicht.

Ten tweede vind ik dat er eens serieuzere stappen ondernomen moeten worden tegen mensen die menen de orde te moeten verstoren. Niet alleen uitzetten, maar verbannen. Gewoon het eerste jaar niet meer naar binnen bij een klein vergrijp. Bij meer geouwehoer, nooit meer naar binnen of overdragen aan de politie.[B)]

Bij harddrugsgebruik, handel in drugs en het dragen van wapens direct overdragen aan de politie.

Een strak en kort beleid met een goede samenwerking met de politie.
Zo werkt het bij ons in de dixo. Geen drugs (ook niet blowen), geen wapens, geen handel in drugs en als men zich niet normaal aan kunt stellen is het ook einde. Opzettelijk glazen stuk gooien en je kunt moven. Het aantal beveiligingsmedewerkers wordt aangepast per feest. Op kleine feesten 3 tot bij de grotere 12.

Politie op straat treed ook hard op.
Vrienden van mij zijn laatst nog opgepakt omdat ze over een fiets liepen. Toch ruim 4 uur vast gezeten. EN TERRECHT
Daar komt bij dat er op de grote markt ook altijd een aantal wagens goed in het zicht staan opgesteld tijdens de uitgaanstijden.
Er is mij in Groningen nog nooit wat overkomen en ik voel me er over het algemeen altijd wel veilig. (klop klop klop)

Groet
Lars

----------


## DJ.T

Verbannen is wel leuk praten maar heel vaak niet haalbaar.
Ten eerste moet je dan altijd dezelfde portiers hebben staan, dit is bij veel discotheken al vrijwel een onmogelijke opgaaf want er staan elke week weer andere mensen van het security bedrijf.
Dan heb je dus toch altijd dat met een beetje pech dezelfde personen zo weer binnen zijn.
En weiger je ze toch, nou dan gaan ze toch lekker ergens anders heen.
Ik ben gewoon voor foto's maken en op de deur plakken, maarja dat mag weer niet...

----------


## rinus bakker

"we" hebben gewoon (te) veel vrije tijd en 
"we" maken te weinig energie op in ons werk 
(dat niet in zware fysieke belasting meer mag resulteren van de AI)
En
"we" beschikken over (te) veel geld voor het aanschaffen van allerlei vormen/hoeveelheden van "stimulantie"  
"we" worden gepiepeld door ongeveer elke omhooggevallen kwezel (politici, dikke directeuren, bureacraten en alle geitewollensokken die hier een socio-bam aan verdienen)
en "we" komen ook met steeds meer ratten in dezelfde kooi te zitten, en dat versterkt ook weer het rattengedrag, 
_zeker als alle ratten gelijk zijn, maar sommige ratten meer gelijk blijken te zijn dan andere._
Dus houden "we" veel agressie over, 
en dan is er niet zo veel aanleiding meer nodig om loos te gaan. 
En dus ligt het er maar aan....
Het gaat over geld of over vrouwen, en hup daar gaan de 'vuisten weer uit de mouwen'.

Vechten - "door jonge krijgers" - is van alle eeuwen, en het is tienduizenden jaren een biologisch selectievoordeel geweest voor overleving van rondtrekkende groepen van het genus Homo sapiens, en waarschijnlijk al ruim daarvoor, want veel primaten kennen het verschijnsel.
Tegenwoordig bieden "we" als samenleving echter veel meer mogelijkheden voor de jonge heren om te vechten, ook als de stam of groep er geen direct overlevingsvoordeel bij heeft. 
En diezelfde categorie wordt ook nog eens groter want jong blijf je tot je 70e. 

En dat de dominante en/of wijze mannen in de stam/groep geen toezicht meer uitoefenen ben ik helemaal met movinghead eens. (Die besteden het toezicht houden uit (denk maar aan meneer Ouwerkerk, destijds op oudjaar in Groningen) waardoor ze zelf weer aan gezag verliezen.

Kortom hoe meer ratten in de kooi, hoe groter de klerenzooi.

----------


## djlaakie

@ Rinus

Is het hier een geschiedenis les geworden? :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Smile: [:I][?]

----------


## rinus bakker

Cultuurgeschiedenis misschien,
en enige relativering bij "die jeugd van tegenwoordig".
want als er wapens en drugs te krijgen zijn worden ze ook gebruikt.
En die verkrijgbaarheid komt niet door die jeugd hoor, 
maar door geldwolven die door de overheid ongemoeid worden gelaten (of erger?)
Jongeren zijn - uit de aard van het beestje - op zoek naar grenzen, legaal of illegaal.
Vandaar de anti-rook campagne... maak dat maar illegaal, een nieuwe grens ...
(dan hopen "we" dat ze van de drugs afblijven) en kunnen ze gewoon de k*nk*r krijgen.
Vraag maar eens naar de 'veldslagen' die vroeger op kermissen en jaarmarkten enz. plaatsvonden tussen groepen jeugd van twee aangrenzende dorpen.
Maar tegenwoordig is het elk weekeinde kermis/jaarmaakt/feest/fuif.
En er wordt veel meer gezopen/snoven/blowd/weetikveel dan vroeger.... 
en de vrouwen zijn ook veel mooier en aantrekkelijker dan vroeger.... 
Dus wat willen we nou eigenlijk? 
Platspuiten aan de deur met ritalin, dieldrin, valium, kalium en natrium?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Platspuiten aan de deur met ritalin, dieldrin, valium, kalium en natrium?



oligo-deoxi-ribo-nucleotieden , is zo gebeurd [:0]
binnen enkele seconden ben je er geweest !!!
mijn vrouw kan er aan geraken op haar werk
iemand interesse  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Klaaske

Terpinentine of een of ander schoonmaakmiddel inspuiten, ben je erook zo geweest..

----------


## showband

er zijn pas enkele jaren dingen als 7 landelijke TV stations voor nederland, internet versus kranten oorlogen en dergelijke. Daardoor zal alles veel eerder landelijk bekend raken.

Als je denkt dat alles vroeger beter was moet je maar eens de registratie van de stones in scheveningen gaan bekijken. Of vragen hoe het er vroeger op de kermis aan toe ging. Kijk eens bij voetbalfeesten of kersbomenjachten uit 1979. Of de puchjes tegen de zundapps in de jaren zestig.

Nu de hippies zelf oud zijn komt het ze wel enorm goed uit dat "blauw op straat" ineens wel voorop staat. ZIJ zijn namelijk nu de oudere bezitters die de jongeren van de straat willen slaan. IPV andersom.

Let op! Ik zeg niet dat de politie niet op veel plaatsen hard moet ingrijpen. Alleen dat gejank dat het vroeger veiliger was is komplete onzin!  :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

Er is genoeg blauw op straat, iedereen ergert zich blauw namelijk aan de politie, die achter de bosjes met een lasergun of radar ligt te snelheid-controleren. 
Vandaag 160 km gereden, met maar liefst 16 (!) controles. Maar mijn vier autoradios zien we nooit meer terug.

En dat geldt ook voor veiligheid op feesten, voetbal, handbal, publieke optredens, etc. Zien we nooit meer terug.

----------


## rinus bakker

Kortom, niet zeuren over een paar vechtersbazen.
En als het telkens weer dezelfde blijken te zijn (hooligans)
Dan kan Meneer Lubbers nog wel een kampje ergens op de wereld aanwijzen,
waar we ze eens goed aan het werk kunnen zetten. 
Tenten bouwen, sloten graven, putten slaan, wegen aanleggen, vuilnis opruimen.
Doen ze eindelijk eens wat nuttigs.
Maar ja dan moeten er natuurlijk weer per man twintig geitenwollensokken-begeleiders mee om de "traumatiserende werking van echt werk" in kaart te brengen. 
Pfffffffffffffff

----------


## vasco

Nee en dan pak je een keer de fiets naar het station om daarna met de trein naar een festival in Tilburg te gaan, fiets natuurlijke pleite. Van justitie krijg je een briefje dat ze fijn niks met je aangifte gaan doen. Fiets was gelukkig verzekerd dus had in 2 weken een nieuwe staan  :Wink: 

Maar als ik oudere mensen wel eens hoor om mij heen dan klinkt het niet dat het vroeger beter was. Wij hebben gewoon meer mogelijkheden met communicatie waardoor het nieuws eerder en meer nieuws bekend is bij ons.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja..ff afkloppen...ik heb nog nooit slaande ruzie gehad...weleens woorden, maar daar bleef het dan bij...Zelfs niet tijdens het werk in het weekend in feesttenten e.d. de plaatsen waar het vaak gebeurd...Vaak voel ik vecht/knokpartijen(tjes) aankomen, dan ben ik wel ff extra scherp...maar slaan niet snel...en als er geslagen moet worden, snel en hard...Maar liever niet! Laten we het gezellig houden...

Het is me wel opgevallen dat als je zelf erg geduldig en netjes blijft, dat je veel meer voor elkaar krijgt, bij personen die bijv. op het podium rond lopen die er niet horen...Uit ervaring vind is bij mij gebleken dat het het beste is om je geduld te bewaren, dan 'win' je altijd!

----------


## AJB

De oplossing is erg simpel lieve mensen, en kan geschieden in de 1ste klas van de middelbare school (waar de verschillen duidelijk worden). Men neme een IQ-test... ALLES met een IQ onder de 100 gaat netje in een opvoedingskamp. Geluid maken is verboden, werken een must. Eten kan ook enkel na gedane arbeid...

Laat die jeugd na 5 jaar weer los en voila; bescheiden, hardwerkend, en wie weet een beetje beter ontwikkeld...

----------


## DJ.T

AJB, ik erger mij af en toe echt aan de mate van minderwaardigheid in jou postings.
Natuurlijk zijn we niet allemaal zo geweldig als jij, ik zou het alleen zeer op prijs stellen als je hier een beetje op zou willen letten.
Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## moderator

AJB....je bent van harte welkom om je gedachtes met ons te delen, wil je wel wijzen op de nettiguette die we met zn allen in acht nemen....met nadruk dit keer :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:ALLES met een IQ onder de 100 gaat netje in een opvoedingskamp.



Heb ik ff geluk... :Wink: 

1. Heb de middelbare school al doorstaan.
2. Mijn E(I)Q is 2*30*+/-16dB en een dynamic range van hoger dan 115...

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> AJB, ik erger mij af en toe echt aan de mate van minderwaardigheid in jou postings.
> Natuurlijk zijn we niet allemaal zo geweldig als jij, ik zou het alleen zeer op prijs stellen als je hier een beetje op zou willen letten.
> Bij voorbaat dank.



Excuses beste Tim, het zal mijn eeuwige sarcastische humor wel weer zijn... Trek het je niet aan; bedoel er (meestal) niets mee...

grtz. Arvid

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Nog zo'n voorbeeld:

Opmerking over bierflesje werd Leeuwarder fataal


_LEEUWARDEN - De 32-jarige Manuel Fetter die donderdagnacht in Leeuwarden is doodgestoken, is door zinloos geweld om het leven gebracht. Volgens de oudere broer van het slachtoffer maakte hij na een avondje stappen met zijn vriend alleen een opmerking over een kapot gegooid bierflesje.

,,De twee verdachten gingen vervolgens helemaal door het lint. Zij zijn hem achterna gelopen, hebben hem veertien keer in zijn buik en zijn rug gestoken en uiteindelijk een fatale steek in het hart gegeven. Het is bij de beesten af'', aldus Fetter. De broer heeft van getuigen gehoord wat de toedracht was van de steekpartij.
_Bron: Dagblad van het Noorden http://www.dvhn.nl

Daders van dit soort delicten zouden ze een enkeltje maan moeten geven.....Het is idd net of sommige figuren er alleen maar op uit zijn om ellende te trappen.

John :Frown:

----------


## DjFx

Jemig, dat sommige zo geraakt worden door een paar woordjes
Als je weet dat je er niet tegen kan, ga dan ook niet stappen![} :Smile: ]
Anders had ik r ook genoeg neerkunnen steken, bijzonder aandacht voor de concirges graag  :Frown:

----------


## axs

Wat mij opvalt is vooral dat de manier van optreden van de security dikwijls een reactie uitlokt van het aanwezige publiek.

De rambo's onder de security zullen met veel machsvertoon de amokmaker buitenzetten wat dadelijk een hoop kijlustigen lokt.
En ja... ook het machtsvertoon gebeurd bij 'erkende' securitymensen die nu meer en meer verplicht worden door de gemeentelijke instanties.
Op evenementen waar de security discreet ingrijpt zie ik weinig tot geen problemen! Laat staan massale vechtpartijen.

Hier in de gemeente werken we nu (meestal) met een vaste firma.
Er zijn er ook al enkele ingezet voordat een team werd gevonden dat discreet optrad. En sindsdien... weinig tot geen problemen!


Idem wat betreft het licht aandoen bij vechtpartijen... maar daar staat mijn mening al uitgebreid te lezen in een ander topic.

----------


## Scan head

Dan heb ik ook nog wel even iets te vertellen.

Misschien kennen jullie dat kleine gehucht In friesland genaamd: Dokkum... beroemd om iets waar je niet trots op kunt zijn als Stad.

Wij kampen met LONSDALERS.. 

Lonsdalers zijn 'mensen' die tegen zwarten zijn en hoe verrassend, ze dragen lonsdale kleren.. laatst grote rel bij het AZC in Dokkum. met Benzinebommen gingen ze naar het AZC en gooien het naar de Asielzoekers... nou sorry hoor... maar dan denk ik: hoe laag kun je zijn als nederlander... Zij zijn toch ook mensen, zij hebben toch ook het recht om te mogen leven. Maar goed, We hadden het over vechtpartijen, nee..lonsdalers zijn niet alleen tegen Zwarten, maar ook tegen gewone mensen, staan ze iemand niet aan wordt hij inelkaar geschopt of gedood. Ze verpesten hele feesten.. er is nog maar 1 maatregel tegen genomen, geen lonsdale op bepaalde scholen dragen, doe je dat wel dan wordt je van school afgestuurd/geschorst..

Ik vind het helemaal de verkeerde kant uitgaan.. Als er iets gestolen wordt in dokkum, krijgen meteen de asielzoekers de schuld.. Wordt een een fiets van een lonsdaler gejat.. dan krijg je een hele grote rel bij het AZC... 

Ik vind het gewoon nergens op slaan, Die mensen denken met hun vuisten... Zo idioot stom!

Nou, zo denk ik er over... 

bedankt voor de aandacht..

----------


## tomv

Ik vindt het tegenwoordig ook echt de verkeerde kant opgaan. Waar moet de jeugd van tegenwoordig naartoe gaan om zonder slag of stoot eens goed te feesten???
Probleem van topicstarter ken ik maar al te goed, woon in Bree. Iedere fuif in tongerlo ist al ambras geweest. En iedere keer erger en erger.
Maar tis een bende ofzo die ruzie komen zoeken. Door nu alle fuiven af te gelasten straft de burgemeester enkel de organiserende verenigingen die er hun werking mee financieren en de jeugd van bree zelf.

Security die zoals hier al gezegd ingrijpt zonder al te veel vertoon is aan dees kanten redelijk zeldzaam en erger nog DUUR.

Regio waar ik werk nog maar 1 keer vechtpartij gezien, voor de rest zuipt zich daar iedereen gewoon te pletter op de lekker ouderwetse manier  :Smile:  en feesten jong EN oud samen!!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Vorig jaar: eindfeest... Laatste plaat is afgekondigd, drive-in show bedankt voor de aandacht en wat er nog van het publiek over is, kletst nog even na of loopt naar de garderobe...

Dan ineens: *KNAL!!!*

Iemand vond het blijkbaar grappig om een zelfgemaakt explosief in een vuilnisbak te gooien. [V] Tis dat er bijna niemand stond, anders waren er gewonden gevallen. (van getuigen gehoord, was zelf niet op het eindfeest, omdat ik zelf ergens anders moest draaien)

Grote fout: beide uitsmijters kijken wat er is gebeurd en de dader kan ongemerkt naar buiten glippen. Een aantal leerlingen hebben wel een vermoeden wie het is geweest, maar er is niemand gepakt. [xx(]

Ik bedoel: als je de sfeer wilt verpesten op feesten en nog meer dingen wilt laten verbieden, dan moet je vooral zo doorgaan. [} :Smile: ] (Sinds een paar jaar mogen er ook al geen intro's meer dankzij vechtpartijen, krijg je dit ineens...)

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Ten eerste is er op teveel feesten te weinig toezicht.
> 
> Ten tweede vind ik dat er eens serieuzere stappen ondernomen moeten worden tegen mensen die menen de orde te moeten verstoren. Niet alleen uitzetten, maar verbannen. Gewoon het eerste jaar niet meer naar binnen bij een klein vergrijp. Bij meer geouwehoer, nooit meer naar binnen of overdragen aan de politie.[B)]
> 
> Bij harddrugsgebruik, handel in drugs en het dragen van wapens direct overdragen aan de politie.
> 
> Een strak en kort beleid met een goede samenwerking met de politie.
> ...



Ik lees hier allerlei maatregelen als overdragen aan de politie: Erg goed hoor, maar wat doet de politie nou eigenlijk? Een gemiddelde vechtersbaas staat binnen de kortste keren weer op straat (als hij al wordt opgepakt). Als je 10 km te hard rijd heb je al meer straf te pakken. Slap gedoe hier in Nederland, laat de politie maar eens flink hard optreden tegen de ordeverstoorders, gelijk alternatieve straffen of zo.

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Heel verhaal....



Sinds ze die camera's hebben hangen is het idd over het algemeen beter geregeld in Groningen. Drugs gebruikers/dealers worden snel gepakt en ruzies kan meteen op in gegrepen worden.

Dat de politie hard(er) optreed is mij echter nog niet opgevallen. In de palace is het idd ook wel goed geregeld maar er zijn nog plekken waar je soms beter niet kunt komen in de late uurtjes (Unie, Cinema  :Big Grin: )

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> Wij kampen met LONSDALERS.. 
> Ik vind het gewoon nergens op slaan, Die mensen denken met hun vuisten...



2 Scanhead, 
misschien is het een oplossing als we ze naar Irak sturen. Dan slaat het wel degelijk weer ergens op...
(Die militairen die er nu zitten mogen toch eigenlijk niks meer van het OM.) 
Want ook over de 'geweldsinstructie' voor het leger kunnen we maanden OH-en in de 2e Kamer, maar een 'instructie' voor/tegen H-ligans, M-kaantjes, A-liaantjes of L-dalers (en meer van dat tuig) daar durft niemand in 't Haagje zijn vingers aan te branden.
En in Irak krijgen die Lonsdalers eens wat echte tegenstand. 
Leren ze er wat bij en hopelijk ook wat af.
Overigens het - tot voor een jaar of 3 - totaal uit de hand gelopen 'christen-sociale' asielbeleid heeft de voedingsbodem voor dat Lonsdale-gedrag wel helpen leggen. Hoe zat het ook al weer met de moord op Marianne Vaatstra?  
Maar dat is te veel off-topic.

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> 
> Dan heb ik ook nog wel even iets te vertellen.
> 
> Misschien kennen jullie dat kleine gehucht In friesland genaamd: Dokkum... beroemd om iets waar je niet trots op kunt zijn als Stad.
> 
> Wij kampen met LONSDALERS.. 
> 
> Lonsdalers zijn 'mensen' die tegen zwarten zijn en hoe verrassend, ze dragen lonsdale kleren.. laatst grote rel bij het AZC in Dokkum. met Benzinebommen gingen ze naar het AZC en gooien het naar de Asielzoekers... nou sorry hoor... maar dan denk ik: hoe laag kun je zijn als nederlander... Zij zijn toch ook mensen, zij hebben toch ook het recht om te mogen leven. Maar goed, We hadden het over vechtpartijen, nee..lonsdalers zijn niet alleen tegen Zwarten, maar ook tegen gewone mensen, staan ze iemand niet aan wordt hij inelkaar geschopt of gedood. Ze verpesten hele feesten.. er is nog maar 1 maatregel tegen genomen, geen lonsdale op bepaalde scholen dragen, doe je dat wel dan wordt je van school afgestuurd/geschorst..
> ...



Wil je alsjeblieft nadenken voordat je dit soort onzin uitkraamt!
Ik zie duidelijk het probleem bij jullie: Er is een bepaalde groep neonazi's (tenminste ze denken graag dat ze dat zijn) die het voor de rest verkloot.
Ze willen een bepaald kledingmerk verbieden op scholen, dat is heel mooi maar is per wet verboden, staat vast wel ergens onder het kopje DISCRIMINATIE.
Als je nou een groep jongeren aan wilt pakken, pak die groep dan aan maar geef niet het merk kleren dat ze dragen de schuld!
Natuurlijk wordt Lonsdale over het algemeen door blanke jongeren gedragen maar dat is alleen maar omdat donkere mensen het niet durven te dragen omdat het door iedereen wordt geassocieerd met blanke Nazi's.
Je kan niet zo maar een kleding merk afschaffen, dat is hetzelfde als zeggen: iedereen met een zwarte fiets veroorzaakt onze problemen, er zijn wel meer mensen met een zwarte fiets en als toevallig een hele groep vervelende jongeren een zwarte fiets heeft...
Ik kan me hier echt boos over maken, er wordt geschreeuwd over racisme en discriminatie en het eerste wat er gedaan wordt is zeggen dat ''De Lonsdalers'' het probleem zijn.
En what about Fubu, Karl Kani enz dan?
Ik loop toch echt met een ruimere boog heen om een groepje wat met koeienletters KANI op de kleren heeft staan (het hoort er blijkbaar zo groot op) dan wat Lonsdale op de kleren heeft staan.
Maar dat merken verboden worden gaat echt te ver, het is leuk verzonnen maar ze kunnen het toch niet waarmaken, de enige manier waarop het zou kunnen is een school uniform verplichten, dan verbied je niets maar verplicht je iets anders, dat mag weer wel.
Maar nogmaals: als je een groep vervelend vind en er wat aan wilt doen helpt het niets om een bepaald merk te verbieden, of dacht je soms dat die jongeren anders zijn zodra ze andere kleren aanhebben?
Dan ga ik even nieuwe kleren kopen, een setje voor elk humeur...

----------


## Robert

Wat heeft Scanhead nou eigenlijk verkeerd gezegd dan?

Hij vertelt toch alleen wat er in Dokkum gebeurt? En dat die maatregel dat je geen lo-NSDA-le mag dragen is ingevoerd?

Verder snap ik je best wel hoor, alleen de eerste zin van je post komt wat vreemd op mij over...

Robert

----------


## moderator

En buiten dat gaat het hier over vechtpartijen op feestjes...

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> Maar dat merken verboden worden gaat echt te ver, het is leuk verzonnen maar ze kunnen het toch niet waarmaken, de enige manier waarop het zou kunnen is een school uniform verplichten, dan verbied je niets maar verplicht je iets anders, dat mag weer wel.



Ik heb niks tegen het merk Lonsdale maar de mensen die het dragen. 

En de school kan het wel degelijk maken met het resultaat: 25 mensen geschorst voor een week waarvan er al 3 van school af zijn gestuurd. ik heb sindsdien geen lonsdale meer op school gezien. 

@ Rikus. 

Misschien nog niet zo'n slecht idee, kunnen ze eens zien hoe de zwarten leven, die hebben het nog niet eens zo makkelijk en dan worden ze ook nog eens gediscrimineerd. m

maar nu weer ontopic, ik moest dit even kwijt. 

@ LJ CHRIS

Ik merk er nog niet veel van (buiten het lonsdale om) meestal komen nog een paar bezoekers langs om te zeggen dat je een goed feestje gemaakt hebt. en dan gaan ze rustig weg. Zou het nou aan friesland liggen of iets anders?

----------


## Robert

Wij maken het mee dat hele groepen zwakzinnigen de moeite nemen om vanuit Rotterdam naar Tilburg te komen, een entreekaartje te kopen voor een concert van Cypress Hill, om vervolgens binnen zo veel mogelijk niet-blanke Cypress Hill-fans in elkaar te slaan.

Ik geef het op...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> ....  kunnen ze eens zien hoe de zwarten leven, die hebben het nog niet eens zo makkelijk en dan worden ze ook nog eens gediscrimineerd....



bedoel je nou de Hutu's door de Tutsi's of omgekeerd,
of de Koerden door de Turken of omgekeerd,
of de Areri's door de Armeniers of omgekeerd,
of de Vietnamezen door de Cambodjanen of omgekeerd,
of de Afrikaanse Soedanzen door de Arabische of omgekeerd,
of de Sjiiten door de Soenieten of omgekeerd,
of de Arubanen door de Curacaowenaars of omgekeerd,
of de Bantu's door de Xhosa's of de Zulu's of omgekeerd,
en zo kan ik nog wel een wereldbolletje afgaan
....
Ik wordt zo doodziek van die suggestie dat de Westerlingen het discrimineren zouden hebben uitgevonden of monopoliseren.
Kijk eerst eens om je heen voordat je weer met dit soort oprispingen van die leer van de Christelijke Erfzonde begint!  :Frown:  [} :Smile: ]
Sorry .... dit moest ik even kwijt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

mijns inziens zijn de vechtpartijen veelhet gevolg van een slechte security. we doen techniek bij een maandelijks terugkerend feest, moest van de gemeente persé een security bij, gevolg: elke keer matten..de security is afgevoerd en voilá geen ruzie meer..

tegenwoordig hebben we in Zundert veel Scorpions security, en deze mensen doen goed werk. kunnen goed isnchatten wanneer ingrijpen noodzakelijk is, en wanneer onwenselijk.

groet,
Ralph

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> ...



''Alleen tegen de mensen die het dragen'': Het begrip discriminatie en het spreekwoord ''over 1 kam scheren'' komen niet in jou woordenboek voor?
''De school kan het wel degelijk maken'': Discriminatie is verboden, ze kunnen niet mensen schorsen met de reden dat ze een bepaald merk dragen, als ze nou bepaalde personen schorsen om hun acties!
Ik hoop dat er rechtzaken volgen en dat die school goed op zijn flikker krijgt, dit is echt het perfecte voorbeeld van discriminatie!
Ik vind de Lonsdale kleding gewoonweg lelijk maar ik zou het bijna dragen en me aanmelden op die school van je uit protest en om ze eens een lesje te leren daar, dit kan echt zo niet langer.
Pak die personen en pak niet een merk!

----------


## moderator

ZOW, ff een dikke streep onder het geleuter over kledingmerken...

We hebben het hier over vechtpartijen op feesten, niet over domme Dokkumer boeren die andere mensen te lijf gaan omwille van hun huidskleur.
Daar zijn wellicht andere fora over, Dit is een licht&geluids forum, waar we de onderwerpen graag in relatie met onze branche bespreken....

----------


## Scan head

maar Mod, het gaat juist over de slaanderij die tussen die 2 groepen ontstaat. Vooral op feesten zijn ze altijd nadrukkelijk aanwezig. 
met de post die ik net poste.. Die je alweer verwijderd hebt stond duidelijk nog in dat ze het ook op feesten verpesten. 

Goed, verder praten over de ' echte vechtpartijen 'dan maar weer ... 

nee, ik merk er op het lonsdale gedonder weinig van.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> Goed, verder praten over de ' echte vechtpartijen 'dan maar weer ...



en de 
- oorzaak/redenen ervan, de 
- aanleiding(en) ertoe, en 
- wat ertegen te doen?

----------


## DJ.T

Security die weet wat wanneer te doen en wanneer vooral juist niks te doen is denk ik toch wel een erg belangrijk punt. Als security fout ingrijpt en vooral overduidelijk en met geweld laat zien wie de baas is escaleert de boel naar mijn mening eerder dan wanneer een persoon netjes verwijderd wordt, het liefst zo onopvallend mogelijk.
Daarnaast kan je bij grotere vechtpartijen nog discussies hebben over het zaallicht wel of niet aan. Ik denk dat dit per situatie verschillend is, de ene keer worden mensen boos omdat het feest dan ophoud maar de volgende keer kan het voor hetzelfde geld zo zijn dat sommige mensen besluiten om toch maar weg te gaan.
Een streng deurbeleid waar de security goed op toe ziet en weet wanneer ze wat moeten doen is volgens mij het belangrijkste met dit soort vechtpartijen.
Een afspraak maken met de locale politie kan ook goed helpen, als de politie aanwezig kan zijn bij het leeglopen van de discotheek scheelt dat ook weer een hoop gedoe, je mag toch verwachten dat zij weten wat ze doen en het leeglopen goed begeleiden.

----------


## ralph

Asl ik in Nederland een evenement ga bezoeken ben ik altijd de pisang voor een uitgebreide voel en tastpartij (volgens zal al die portiers latent homofiel!)
Zakken moeten leeg, want ik moet door metaaldetector..

Hoe anders gaat het in Belgie, goedenavond...en doorlopen....
Niet zo raar dat mensen een loopje nemen met de security op zulke feestjes!

----------

